#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [小說] 【龍盟X物創】納休VS安迪(上)

## 埃特

這篇小說是作者兩款長篇主角混戰的番外短篇

納休，來自龍族聯盟(2006起~2008完)，魔龍之眼同人延伸
VS
安迪，來自物創程序(2007起~連載中)，神奇寶貝迷宮系列同人延伸

那麼久以前的東西應該大部分龍友都已經不記得
(可能有某些老龍還記得，但大部分已經失聯數年沒通話)
如果你對上兩篇作品有興趣的話
可以到作者在巴哈姆特的小屋翻文
或是通知我給你原稿

因為某些原因......我不會再這裡把原稿公開
(你知道的，本龍的寫作風格是怎樣)

事隔將近7年的歲月後
龍族聯盟2可能會在最近開工
當年苦逼的正太龍英雄納休、多諾加(多洛洛)
還有莎連娜
將會以前作10年後成長成青年龍的型態再次復出(實際上也的確過了那麼長的時間)

這篇就當作龍盟2的前置文吧(怎麼看都覺得100%捏它，怕被捏千萬別看)
當然，不會在這連載就是了(這傢伙只是來宣傳)
到時候會公布在哪連載
國內應該不太可能就是了，國內大型論壇風氣都保守的要命

＊＊＊

　　『傳說在東銀河中，有顆不知名的行星，這顆行星獨自存在於一個閉鎖的空間內，無論用甚麼方法都無法被觀察到。這顆行星沒有名字，直徑為2000公里左右，甚至比冥王星還小，大氣構成基本上是和地球完全相同的，但星球地表沒有半點生物體存在，放眼望去都是無盡延伸的山脈和偏黑的礦物地質，除此之外什麼都沒有，當然也沒有水，天空相當混濁看不見半顆星星。』

　　一隻年約十八歲的銀白色年輕公龍，就站在某座狹窄不高的小山崖邊靜靜地閉眼等著，看似已經等了好一段時間。牠的左爪臂、就連兩雙翅膀以及一部分的尾巴都是機械做成的義肢，殘廢的相當嚴重，爪臂長度大約到達臀部，兩腿就像普通的龍型爬蟲類一樣彎曲膝蓋，在加長的鼻頭端有些小刺，頭上有兩根基部粗大的白角，胸前佩戴著一條十字龍型的金色首飾，背後用一塊大黑布包著的笨重荷物，身高約2.2公尺。

　　「終於來啦？」白色年輕公龍忽然張開眼睛和嘴巴說話，雙眼瞳孔呈現柔和的淡紫色。

　　在牠的正下方，那座小山崖底部前方不遠處，有隻肚子稍微瘦的年輕雄性噴火龍漸漸地朝牠走來。牠跟普通的噴火龍沒有差別太多，身高約1.8公尺，比正常高一點，體重似乎也比正常小一點，在長長的脖子基部上繫著一條青綠色圍巾，雙眼瞳孔是尖銳的青空藍，嘴巴前端露出兩顆可愛小巧的尖牙，但有對壓迫性十足的寬廣翼膀，約是身高的兩倍寬，以及一條直豎的燃燒大尾巴，是隻相當美的噴火龍。

　　那隻噴火龍在距離小山崖邊的十公尺處停下，注視著山崖上白色龍問道。「這裡是哪裡？你是誰？你看起來不像神奇寶貝。」語氣十分強勢不柔弱。

　　「我叫做『里亞納休』，十天前收到了這個東西。」叫做納休的白色龍把一張黃色的票根拿在右爪上，展示給噴火龍看。「你應該也收到了類似的才對。」

　　噴火龍摸摸自己的腰間。確實，牠也有一根一模一樣的黃色票根，噴火龍把牠拿到爪上來看，上面寫著跨次元挑戰賽邀請卡。「原來這不是惡作劇……」牠低聲唸道，沉思了會才說。「這麼說來，你就是『我的對手』？」牠把視線重新擺回納休的臉。

　　「看樣子錯不了了。」納休把雙爪叉放在胸前，回答。「這個世界也只有兩個生物可以進來，除了你跟我之外，這裡沒有別的生物……」牠停頓會，才繼續說下去。「能否冒昧在我們『開始』之前，聊聊你想把『獎品』用在什麼東西上？」

　　噴火龍隨爪把票根扔到一邊，答。「我沒有必要回答你，反正你也不是想把它用在不光彩的地方？」

　　納休聽了，不禁低頭輕蔑地笑說。「嘻嘻……我就知道你會這麼說……」

　　「有什麼好笑的？」

　　「因為我知道你想把它用在哪。」納休停止笑，然後重新抬頭對噴火龍說。「你想讓你最心愛的童年朋友『小莫』復活，對不對？安迪先生。」

　　「诶！？你、你怎麼會知道我的名字！？」那隻叫做安迪的噴火龍被嚇著了，牠一邊露出難以置信的表情，一邊後退一步。

　　「很簡單呀。」納休回答。「因為我在『死後的世界』那裡有些門路，我小時候死去的朋友也在那裡，是牠們說的。」

　　「少騙人了！這怎麼可能啊！！！」安迪氣憤地雙眼反白大吼道。

　　「信不信隨你。」納休無所謂地舉起雙爪在頭部兩邊甩甩說。「偷偷告訴你，我的故事以及你的故事，兩個故事的共同執筆者，現在也和我們死去的朋友一起住在『那個世界』說。而這場『跨次元挑戰賽』也是由執筆者決定發起的，是牠透過我在『那個世界』的朋友來轉告我。」

　　「太……這太不公平了吧！」安迪依舊是怒氣沖沖地罵著。「那麼為什麼牠只找你的朋友轉告你，而我卻在完全沒被轉告以及告知規則的情況下受邀呢？」

　　「沒辦法呀，因為這場『遊戲』對我來說，本來就是一場不公平的硬仗。」納休不滿地把雙爪叉放在胸前解釋著。「我可不像你一樣，有什麼『創生化』還是『Ｘ覺醒』之類的作弊外掛哩！所以執筆者決定讓我在戰鬥前可以有一些時間來分析你的能力，就當作是你的讓分吧。」

　　「你這傢伙……居然不止『創生化』，連完全都還沒在我故事中登場的『Ｘ覺醒』都一清二楚……」安迪頭歪一邊，看起來相當苦惱。「不過沒關係。」然後牠突然鎮定起來，語氣嚴肅地說。「『創生化』也就算了，『Ｘ覺醒』你絕對找不到答案的，因為就連我也不知道，這東西根本就還沒出現在我的故事中，連提到都沒提。」

　　「是呀……」納休閉上雙眼，語氣沉著地承認。「我確實完全沒有任何關於『Ｘ覺醒』的資料，不過依照寫在票根上的規則。在接下來的這場戰鬥中，我們都可以使用各自故事中尚未提到的『新能力』，至於怎麼使用，只要在發動的一瞬間就清楚。」

　　「我有一種讀者看過這篇之後會被捏到全身傷的感覺。」安迪僵硬地傻笑著。

　　「那麼規定中還有一條，嚴禁攻擊對手會造成劇痛的重要器官，你知道？」

　　「我知道，不過反正也沒差，我們龍也是爬蟲類動物，爬蟲類的重要器官平時不都安全地收納在體內嗎？」

　　「那麼廢話不多說，我們早點開始吧。」納休把右腿稍微往後退，身體隨著彎，然後舉起雙爪。「我也是抱著非勝不可的心情來到這的呀……這也是為了讓妹妹還有住天堂的大家，在我們今後的故事中復活。」

　　「好……依照慣例，我就讓你5分鐘如何？」安迪展開一樣的姿勢，腹黑地笑著。「5分鐘後，我再使用『創生化』來收拾你。」

　　「果然就如傳說中的一樣，你心腸相當好，安迪先生。那麼我就恭敬不如從命了。」語畢，拿休忽然把機械左爪臂伸到背後，快速取下那把用黑布蓋住的巨大武器。黑布隨風飄開，納休不但已經擺出蹲預備射擊的姿勢，爪中那把相當具有未來感曲線的步槍出現在牠爪上，這是納休十年前曾經在脫出迪亞歐斯時用過的『高功率脈衝步槍』，一發脈衝造成的傷害規模相當可觀。

　　「喂……等……」

　　『嘣！──』等不到安迪把話說完，納休就開始朝安迪的方向瘋狂開槍。『嘣！嘣！嘣！嘣！嘣！──』『轟轟轟轟轟轟！──』，納休出爪毫不留情，一開場就用高功率脈衝狂轟安迪數發，把牠前方山崖下的空地轟得烏煙遍佈，到處都是爆炸後留下的火光和坑洞。

　　『唰唰！──』安迪急速張開龍翼起飛，飛出煙霧瀰漫的區域，牠感到身上不小心被脈衝彈波及的部位正在隱隱作痛，這種痛感就像是被五百度以上的東西接觸過，沒料到納休居然會第一爪就用這麼強的攻擊對付牠。

　　「那個傢伙跑哪去了！？」安迪在煙塵上方數十公尺高的空中停下，發現納休已經不站在原本的山崖空地，牠開始慌張地從空中尋找納休的蹤跡。「找到了！──」安迪停止頭部的轉動，發現納休在牠右邊的山崖上，正準備跳到另一座山崖。

　　「空氣切割--五月雨！」安迪在空中急轉半個身體，用右翼膀朝納休的方向做出一個揮斬的動作，一道白色氣牆就以和脈衝彈一樣的速度直飛出去。

　　『咻！咻！──』納休用眼角瞄到安迪正在攻擊牠，牠在確定自己矯健的身體能夠完美避開這招後便繼續動作。那道白色氣牆在飛行同時，逐漸斷裂成無數多條空氣利刃，就像雨一樣湍急而下。『鏘鏘鏘鏘！──』，不到幾秒的時間，安迪瞄準的那座山崖已經被亂刀切得面目全非，納休則是順利跳躍到另一座山崖上。

　　『嘣！嘣！嘣！嘣！──』納休著地後，抱著步槍在地上連滾好幾圈，也毫不浪費任何可以攻擊的機會，舉起爪中的『高功率脈衝步槍』就是往天空中一陣激烈連射。

　　「休想得逞！──」安迪把右爪爪肘向內彎，爪臂做出聚氣的動作，一道熊熊燃燒的火焰從牠爪掌中間冒出。「(爆裂火焰--)子彈！──」『轟隆！──』聚氣完後右爪奮力向前一揮，同時左爪也開始聚氣，其中一個脈衝彈就在半空中跟一陣火焰融合在一起並且被引爆，從聚氣到發射的整個過程大約只有半秒。

　　「再來！」『轟隆！──』同時已經在安迪左爪中待命的火焰也已經聚氣完成，立刻就用來擋住下一發脈衝彈。

　　「子彈！」『轟隆！──』「子彈！」『轟隆！──』安迪就左右爪交替著使用，讓納休射出的所有脈衝彈在空中引爆。

　　阻止所有攻擊後，納休似乎仍然停在原地沒有移動，所以安迪打算一鼓作氣給牠致命一擊，同時用雙爪進行爆裂火焰的聚氣。「雙彈！──」『轟隆隆隆！──』兩隻手爪一起向前甩，納休所在的那個山崖立刻被兩顆快如實體子彈的火焰彈轟炸，並且燃燒成一片火海。

　　「成功了嗎！？」安迪在被大火吞噬的山崖殘骸上尋找納休，花了幾秒，結果讓牠大吃一驚，因為納休居然還維持完全一樣的姿勢停留在原地。「糟了！──」安迪這才發現牠上當，正想緊急在空中轉身。

　　『嘣！嘣！嘣！──』『轟！──轟！──轟！──』不一會兒的時間，半空立即中發生了猛烈的爆炸，形成的黑煙壟罩了整個天空，安迪的翅膀連接身體的部位遭受脈衝彈直擊，牠轉到某個方向的時候，背部正好面對著已經在地面等候多時的納休，就遭到了納休的背後攻擊。

　　其實安迪在聽到槍聲後應該有一段反應時間，脈衝彈的速度並不像實彈那麼快，但是因為納休也飛上了天空，並且拉近非常多的距離，才讓安迪沒有時間反應。

　　納休緩緩降落到一個充滿岩石尖柱的地面上，蹲下身來休息。「呼……呼……」牠猛吐了幾口氣，心想自己從沒打過像這樣這麼激烈的戰鬥，即使是過去和費迪斯一戰也還好。「哼……真是骯髒的煙火。」牠抬頭望著依然黑煙瀰漫的天空，脫口而出。

　　『咻！──』沒讓納休休息多久，一道直線的噴射火焰就從黑煙中竄出，朝牠的方向飛去。

　　「難纏的傢伙！」背面受了三發高功率脈衝彈的傷害，居然還能反擊，這讓納休有點出乎預料之外，連忙躲到一個安全的岩柱後面觀察情況，安迪的實力果然比牠分析的資料還要強上許多，照理來說牠只需要用現有的方法，應該就能輕鬆對付尚未『創生化』或『Ｘ覺醒』前的安迪才是。

　　『唰唰！──』安迪牽著一團黑煙，降落在石柱群中央，環視四周，納休就躲在某個石柱後面。

　　「可惡……這樣子恐怕暫時飛不起來了。」安迪摸了摸被脈衝命中的部位，感覺正有血從傷口中湧出，皮膚也幾乎被烤熟。「躲在哪裡……？」牠開始尋找納休的下落，仍不敢做出太大的動作，免得又被同一招偷襲。

　　納休從岩柱後面探出一點頭來偷看安迪，發現牠的尾巴的運動也很不尋常，難不成可以從哪裡進行攻擊嗎？這樣牠就不能輕易衝向安迪的背後。

　　『莎蓮娜……』納休把高功率脈衝步槍直舉在胸前，閉眼默念道。『就算希望渺茫……我也要讓你哥哥順利復活！』

　　納休看準了一座離牠最近的岩柱，然後抬腳衝出去。

　　「那邊嗎！──」安迪反應很敏感，牠立刻伸出右手揮向敵人，同時牠的尾巴末端也指向那個方位。「(噴射火焰--)尾炎！」一道爆炎從安迪尾巴的末端噴出，燒向正在奔跑中的納休。

　　納休雙腳往前一蹬，趴地滾了一圈，閃過安迪的噴射火焰。

　　『嘣！嘣！──喀。』翻滾結束後，納休又朝安迪開了兩槍，牠一共開了十五槍，而一個高功率脈衝步槍的能源攜帶輛也只夠發射十五次而已，此時牠已用盡彈匣內的所有能源。

　　『轟！──轟！──』安迪豪邁的把雙臂舉起來，交叉擋在胸前，頭壓低，做出防禦姿勢。讓脈衝彈直擊牠的爪背，能量在距離身體相當近的地方爆炸開來，但都被牠的雙臂給擋住了，本體沒有受到任何損傷。

　　「嘿嘿。該不會說，你根本沒帶備用彈匣吧？」安迪把脖子抬高，對著急忙躲入岩石柱後的納休奸笑道。「沒用的，我肉體曾經受到的傷害，比你那滑稽的武器還痛苦好幾百倍。」安迪把脖子往後仰，打開長滿尖牙利齒的下顎。「雖然不知道你想讓什麼人復活，但是……原諒我……」『嗡嗡嗡嗡……』一股深紅色的能量球逐漸聚集在安迪的喉嚨深處，越聚越大顆，並且不斷散發出微粒子和產生刺耳的嗡嗡聲。

　　納休知道安迪想幹什麼，那招是將所有的火屬性元素聚集在喉嚨中，形成密度非常高的噴射火焰，幾乎可以貫穿任何物質，甚至就連鋼鐵也阻擋不住。顯然安迪是想一擊把牠打倒，結束這場遊戲。

　　納休將手中已經沒有子彈的高功率脈衝步槍，往身旁隨手扔開，看樣子真的沒帶備用能量彈匣。然後拔出配戴在腰部兩側，兩把深黑色木製的左輪手槍，背部緊貼著石柱，自言自語。「小莫那傢伙……聽阿蘇比納牠們說，心腸也非常好。想復活牠的朋友，一定也不會壞到哪裡去。」牠對於要不要使用這兩把左輪戰鬥，有些遲疑。

　　畢竟從安迪在與比自己弱小的對手戰鬥時，總會放點水的習慣，牠相當敬佩。安迪不是個很壞的噴火龍，如果打倒牠，小莫就不能復活了，但如果牠輸掉的話……

　　『轟隆隆！──』「該死！──」就在納休內心搖擺不定的同時，安迪的絕招已經從牠嘴中爆發出來，一道垂直且極具貫穿力的火柱即將命中石柱，牠別無選擇。

　　『鏘！──』納休衝出遮蔽物，火柱直接貫穿牠原本躲藏的那個石柱，整座轟成一堆細碎的石片『鏘！鏘！鏘！鏘！──』火焰並且連續貫穿了後面一整排石柱，形成地表大規模的摧毀。

　　『咚！咚！咚！咚！咚！咚！──』趁著安迪放招過後，無法行動的硬直時間，納休蹲低身體，用雙爪的兩把左輪手槍朝安迪狂射六發，然後再度躲入岩石壁後。

　　「又是槍……唔！？」安迪以為這兩把只是一般的左輪手槍，威力根本不足為懼，但是牠錯了。六發子彈中有四發命中牠，而這四發子彈都成功打穿了牠的皮膚，嵌入體內數公分，造成大規模出血。

　　「痛痛……怎麼可能？」安迪嘴角流著血，難以置信地看著不斷出血的傷口，這個宇宙中怎麼會有能夠打穿牠身體的實彈武器？至少要超過牠世界300單位的技能威力才能造成傷害，而火力最強的實彈武器也不過150單位而已。

　　「對、對不起。」躲在石柱後的納休雙眼泛著淚水，牠原本不打算這麼做的，然後牠深呼吸後緊閉雙眼，再次衝出去用量把左輪瞄準安迪。

　　「不妙！──」安迪沒得選擇，牠必須立刻創生化，否則會死。

　　『咚！咚！咚！咚！──』納休這次開了四槍，四顆子彈劃破空氣，朝安迪直飛而去。

　　稍早前，幾乎和納休開第一槍同個時間，安迪舉起雙爪，朝空中猛揍。『鏘！──』第一顆子彈被安迪一拳打成碎片，伴隨著一些不明綠色結晶的雜質發散到空氣中。『鏘！──』『鏘！──』，安迪出拳的速度就像子彈一樣快，第二顆和第三顆子彈也都瞬間被打成煙塵，最後一顆子彈彈道偏低，安迪選擇抬起右腳踢毀。『鏘！！！！──』牠只用左腿支撐身體的重量，右腿直接往正前方猛踢，最後一顆子彈也跟著綠色結晶化為空氣中的灰燼了。

　　安迪收回右腿，重新站好。「雖然5分鐘還沒到，不過看來我不能繼續放水下去了。」牠笑著說，用來摧毀子彈的那兩顆拳頭以及右腳的腳底板，還不斷地冒著火藥煙，這些部位上面已經布滿了青綠色的能量條紋。「這個彈頭，不是普通的彈頭，對吧？」牠拿起右掌中的子彈碎片，問。

　　「沒錯……」納休放下雙爪，冷笑道。「是用一種特殊的岩石精製而成的彈頭，之前那把大槍只是用來試探你，中看不中用。」

　　「真是陰險的傢伙，招招都充滿奪命的殺氣。不過岩石確實是我的弱點沒錯，還沒『創生化』前的弱點。」安迪把手掌朝下，讓子彈碎片掉落到地上。「但是只要『創生化』後，我天生兩種被岩石克制的屬性就會消失，這子彈就發揮不出效果了。值得佩服的是，情況還危及到我只來得及把兩顆拳頭和一個腳底板創生化。」

　　「抱歉……安迪先生。」納休把兩組六顆子彈連在一起的物體咬在嘴中，把右爪的左輪拋到空中，用空出來的爪子撬開另一支左輪，甩掉裡面的空彈殼，並且把其中一組子彈吐進去，然後接住掉落的左輪。『嚓喀。』一陣響亮清脆的撞擊聲後，子彈已經替換完成。「我背負著四個需要被拯救的生命，所以我必須不擇手段打倒你。」接著牠再度瞄準安迪。「不可否認的是，你的實力確實超過我太多了，不這麼做我根本沒有勝算。」

　　「四個生命嗎？我倒是很想知道，是小莫的生命比較有價值，還是你說的那四個。」

　　『咚！咚！』納休沒有回答，牠分別又開了兩槍。

　　只是即使子彈彈頭是岩石屬性，但這次再也沒效了。因為安迪已經展開環繞自身，半徑約三公尺的創生晶屏障，子彈打到屏障後立刻被彈開解體，只在屏障表面造成一陣能量波動。

　　「遺憾呀……已經太遲了。」安迪邊說，滿佈牠全身的綠色能量條紋，流動開始加速，並發出刺眼的光芒，約兩秒後，身體逐化為青綠色的粒子，消散在空氣當中。

　　納休驚慌失措，牠急速轉動脖子，搜尋某處正在重組的安迪身軀。但由於時間只有短短一秒，加上運氣不太好，沒找到目標。

　　「在這邊。」『磅！──』當納休感覺到安迪的存在後，牠已經來不及反應了，伴隨一陣清脆的痛毆聲，納休就這麼被安迪擊飛出去，受創點是腹部。『咻──咻──』『鏘！鏘！鏘－鏘──』被重重擊飛的納休，以猛烈的速度連續撞穿一直線上四座岩石山壁。『鏘！！──』最後牠停在第五座山壁前，但還是撞出了一個很深的凹洞。

　　「唔……咳！咳！──」納休好不容易從碎石堆中爬起來，由於牠不耐打是個事實，身體受創嚴重，還是咳了幾口鮮龍血。

　　「已經準備投降了嗎？」牠前方數公尺處，憑空閃爍著青綠光線後，所有能量粒子聚合在一起，將牠逼到走投無路的那隻噴火龍現形了。安迪雙手叉放胸前，縱容不迫地說著。「我不想殺你，所以還是早點投降如何？」

　　「呼……呼……」納休喘幾口氣，調整呼吸的頻率，以及站穩身體。「呵呵呵……」接著就開始冷笑起來。

　　「有什麼好笑的？」

　　「說到底……我還是有點能在戰鬥中強化戰鬥力的外掛能力才是。」納休慢慢地抬起台來，牠的表情變得很不一樣，雙眼瞳孔不但從柔和的淡紫色轉變成血紅色，寬度也縮的比正常還要細，變成很細的一條裂縫。同時，牠的牙齒似乎也比平常大上許多，變得更加銳利。「不過比較麻煩的是，這個型態會讓情緒變得相當亢奮……並不好控制，能不用盡量不用……」牠用右爪輕輕把嘴角的餘血擦乾淨。

　　「透過傷痛來強化攻擊……是跟貝塔一樣的能力嗎？」安迪沉靜地低聲唸著，語氣還是一樣縱容不迫。「也好，這樣才有趣。要是一下被打倒，這場遊戲不就不好玩了嗎？呵呵……」牠邊說邊蹬腳做出一個垂直長跳，然後猛揮創生化後的右爪。「我到要看看你強化攻擊過後有多少本事！！」

　　只見納休不慌不忙地把牠的左爪的機械臂膀向後彎，然後全力揮出。『磅！！！！！──』，兩顆威力強大的拳頭打在一塊，產生的衝擊力道震撼全場，空氣被硬生生震出一陣氣波。『鏘！！鏘！！鏘！！──』佇立於四周的岩壁就像遭到狂風吹襲的樹，不是被連根拔起，就是斷成兩半後吹碎。

　　『居然被擋住了……！？』安迪露出吃驚的表情，牠確實用了全力揮拳，難道說發動特殊能力強化後的納休，攻擊威力也超過1000單位？攻擊失敗，安迪只好跳開納休重整心情，準備再次攻擊。

　　「十年前，我失去了一條臂膀。」納休微笑，冷冷地說著。「除了用機械科技代替以外，目前暫時還沒有辦法讓它長回來。」

　　「機械嗎……這麼說來，你的左拳應該是鋼系。」要怎麼應對，安迪已經有了打算，牠把右掌的三根小爪子握緊，一團高熱的火焰纏繞住拳頭。「對付鋼系的話，這麼做就不會錯了。」安迪心想，雖然牠對戰術一點概念都沒有，但至少還有些基礎的屬性相剋知識。「來吧！有能耐的話，就接下這招！」

　　看到安迪把拳頭舉起來，納休舉起機械臂膀對準安迪那顆著火的拳頭，速口唸出一段龍語。「魔羅剎！──」『嗡嗡……』一串藍色象形咒文組合成一圈，圍繞著納休的機械左掌，然後發散開來。

　　『什麼……拳頭上的火竟然！？』安迪忽然感到牠高舉的右爪傳來一陣寒冷刺骨的涼意，抬頭一看，才發現原本纏繞的火焰居然全都結凍了。

　　把安迪拳頭上的火焰凍結後，納休立刻收回左掌，換伸出右掌，隨後又快速唸出一段龍語。「諾嘶拉嘶咯！──」『嗡嗡……』這次牠的右掌被一團白色火焰包住。

　　『轟隆隆！！──』安迪被凍結的那個手掌忽然發生一陣爆炸，安迪被爆炸震波給彈開，身體向後倒地，空氣中瀰漫著被炸碎的冰塊。

　　「忘了告訴你，我的父親『巴洛斯』是尼魔安大陸出生的知名冰龍，有很強的魔法力。」納休冷冷地笑著說。「所以……我也算多少懂點魔法的半個冰屬性白龍吧，呵呵。」

　　安迪闌珊地撐起身體，抬頭注視著納休。牠現在有點緊張了，因為納休剛才的第一個魔法似乎能無條件讓任何火焰結凍，再用第二個魔法摧毀，這麼一來的話，牠尾巴末端那團生命之火很危險。納休在戰鬥之前就已經先分析過牠的能力了，牠會知道這個秘密嗎？

　　「別擔心，那團火焰不是『實在火焰』，我沒辦法將它結凍。」納休似乎看透了安迪的想法，牠說。「要是能那麼做，我早就做了。」

　　安迪臉色一沉，然後緩慢地伸出右爪，一道青綠色的光芒在牠爪前逐漸集中成一條直線，最後一把綠色晶體材質的長劍成形漂浮在半空中。安迪一爪將這把劍抓住，眼神也變得相當嚴肅，總算要完全認真戰鬥，原本以為對手那些吊兒郎當的戰法威脅不到牠，看樣子是牠失策，如果繼續小看納休的話吃虧的是自己。

　　『創生晶武器……資料指出它光是普通攻擊就有600單位的威力，加上創生化後增加1000單位威力，每一擊傷害總值會達到1600。』納休冷靜地分析著目前的情勢，無論怎麼看都對牠相當不利。『已經沒辦法用機械重臂擋住了嗎……？好，賭賭看吧。』決定好應對的戰術後，納休深呼一口氣，然後解除野性化模式，全身的肌肉也都放鬆下來，在原地站直。

　　「終於要投降了？」安迪還沒意識到納休想用什麼戰術對付牠，天真的以為對手鬆懈目的是要投降。

　　「古魯嘶米伽嘎！──」『嗡嗡嗡嗡。』納休再度把燃燒著白色火焰的右掌舉起，對準安迪唸出一段龍語，火焰突然發出爆燃，然後一面純白色的光牆從掌心中發射出去，一邊逼近安迪一邊擴大體積。

　　「屏障嗎？耍什麼把戲，看我一劍把它劈開！」安迪高舉右爪中的創生晶劍，在納休的白色光牆前由左上往右下猛劈。『唰──』一道閃爍著綠色光的裂痕烙印在白牆上。「嘿……什、什麼！？」安迪以為牠已經劈開那面白牆，但是沒有，白牆仍然持續朝牠逼近。「不可能！就算是創生晶屏障也只能抵擋1000單位威力的傷害呀！」

　　「拜託了！──定住牠！──」

　　「嗚哇！──」白色光牆撞上安迪的瞬間，連同牠的身體一起向行進方向推開。『鏘！！──』最後把牠緊緊地夾在一座岩壁和白牆形成的狹縫當中，動彈不得。

　　「殘念……這個咒語……不是屏障、是『白結界』。」納休呼吸急促地笑著說，只用一隻右掌維持這個結界需要消耗大量的精神力。「但如果用來對付、『魔法力』…….稍微強一點的對手、或是非生物物體、就會無效……」

　　「魔、魔法力！？」安迪被納休白結界壓迫得無法換氣，牠勉強擠出幾個詞。牠想把身體轉換成創生能粒子進行空間瞬移，只是無論試多少次都無法成功，白結界會阻礙創生晶的自我崩毀程序。

　　「換成你們世界……的說法……就是……『特防』！」

　　安迪忽然驚覺，納休已經分析過牠的資料，得知牠的特防並不突出，為求慎重起見在戰鬥中試圖探視牠對特防修練的實際程度。很不幸的是，就著麼剛好，安迪平時並沒有刻意提升自己的特防，因為有創生晶屏障的關係，幾乎可以擋掉一切遠程傷害，牠非常不重視特防的訓練。但是光這樣，也沒辦法對安迪造成實際傷害，而且精神力不可能支撐太久，難不成是……連攜攻擊？

　　「接下來……這一擊就足以結束整場遊戲……」納休振翅高飛，右掌依然直挺挺地對準安迪，不讓牠有機會脫身。飛到大約離安迪500公尺處的懸崖邊，心中仍然在祈禱自己的身體能夠撐到最後。『阿蘇比納、蕾菈、費迪斯、微兒。你們馬上就能……』

　　『吼嘎！！！！──』納休發出震耳欲聾的一陣龍吼，氣勢強到連大氣都在震動。緊接著機械臂膀也跟著伸直對準安迪，背後機械雙翼大展，翼膀尖端開始向內彎曲。

　　『嗡－嗡嗡──』『喀。』伴隨著漏電產生的火光，尖端爪子的部分連結扣上，左右兩邊接合後形成一個圓弧。

　　『隆－隆－隆－隆－』充能後，沿著翼膀刻字的古龍文凹槽，一個接著一個發出紫色與紅色交錯的光線，也有越來越多的漏電散發。

　　「咿──」安迪在遠處看著，仍然不知道納休想幹什麼，但牠意識到在不取回身體的掌控權，情況相當不妙。

　　『喀、喀。』由於右手正在操控壓制安迪的白結界，納休用尾巴捲起一條能量的輸送帶，插入機械臂膀中。這麼一來，牠王牌必殺技的發射已經準備就緒。「十年了……沒想到我還會用上……這個……」牠語氣低沉地說著。

　　十年前，發生在納休宇宙戰艦中那場悲劇的回憶，又開始返回牠腦海。『超立方導砲』，就和當年宇宙戰艦的主砲是同一種古文明兵器，是能夠將波及範圍內的一切物體，送入超空間自生自滅的究極武器，需要相當長的時間充能。就算安迪再厲害，被送入超空間後一樣無法逃脫。

　　「30%……」『隆－隆－』納休開始進行倒數，因為沒有歐斯，牠只能自己來，一團刺眼的立方體光彈從牠機械臂膀的掌心中冒出。「60%……」『隆－隆－隆－隆－』那個光彈正在變更大，變更亮，翅膀上刻的古龍文跟著閃爍，大地也受到強大能量場的影響產生一連串地震與地裂。

　　「我不能，在這裡就倒下！」安迪一樣是抱著絕對要贏的心情來的，如果牠斷送性命，小莫，還有席爾族長，以及曾經那些在牠童年時幫助牠很多的噴火龍族人，通通都不能復活。

　　『吼嘎！！！！──』一陣龍吼劃破天際，安迪的腳下忽然發生爆燃，牠全身被炙熱的藍色猛火包圍，以牠為中心的方圓兩百公尺大地無法耐住高熱，地層開始融化、起火。

　　隨著爆燃散去，安迪的身體又起了變化，皮膚變成深黑色，左右肩膀分別突出兩根尖刺，尾巴上的生命之火加溫到變成藍色，翅膀也藍化並分裂成數片，還多出兩團藍色火焰在嘴巴兩側熊熊地燃燒

　　「90%……」『轟隆－轟隆－轟隆－轟隆－』納休知道情況不太對勁，危機已經逼迫安迪使出傳說中的『X覺醒』。牠已經停不下來了，雖然不知道有什麼變化，但這是最後的賭注，無論如何都要繼續攻擊。「100、去吧！──H．G．A！──」

　　『磅隆隆隆！！！！──』一到四四方方的光束從納休的機械爪掌中垂直射出，以每秒150公尺的速度射向安迪。

　　『哈─────』安迪雙手緊握，一邊拉長音朝天低吼，看似在續力的樣子。藍色能量粒子逐漸聚集到牠那些一片片的分裂翅膀，包覆邊緣形成一條條藍綠色光棒。『唰唰唰唰──』能量粒子到達聚合的臨界點時，便開始分離，噴出一道道漂亮的螢光。

　　此時，大約過了三秒多一點點，超立方導砲的光束已經擊中目標，之後光束聚集在一起，變成立方體的形狀，然後開始向四面八方膨脹開來，將波及到的一切吞進去，無論是山崖、岩壁或是地表，通通逃不過影響範圍。納休連忙後跳幾個山崖的距離，立方體主要的膨脹方向是正前方，不過仍要避免被捲進去才行。

　　「呼……呼……」已經筋疲力盡的納休半蹲跪在山崖上，望著前方已經被牠轟出一片3公里以上彷彿隕石坑的巨大坑洞，不斷的喘著氣，鮮血和汗混雜在一起。「怎麼樣啊……怪物。」牠在微笑的嘴邊唸道，心想牠已經盡力了，全身上下的疲憊急湧而來。

　　『咚。』用盡所有體力的納休，最終還是向旁邊側躺，昏了過去。

　　『噠－噠－』一隻黑色龍抬著腳慢慢從後面走來，安迪面無表情地注視著已經無法再戰鬥下去的納休，幾秒鐘後，牠輕闔雙眼，哼聲鼻音，嘴角微微上揚。

＊＊＊
附錄--招式設定

納休	　　　　　　威力(P)	備註
高功率脈衝步槍	350P　　	無屬性，遠程特殊
尖岩彈頭左輪	　　　150P	　　　岩屬性，遠程物理
冰魔--火凍術　　	---	　　　無條件讓實在火焰結冰，並可透過白超魔控場
白超魔	　　　　　　---	　　　可進行遠程操作的控場魔法
白超魔結界	　　　---	　　　製造出一面以對手魔法力或特防高低，造成多少影響的結界
機械重臂	　　　175P	　　　鋼屬性，近戰物理
野性化	　　　　　　---	　　　啟動特殊能力『野性化』，將近戰物理招式威力提高6倍左右
超立方導砲(HGA)	　∞P	　　　無屬性，將一定範圍內的物質送入超空間湮滅

安迪	　　　　　　威力(P)	備註
空氣切割--五月雨	150P**	飛屬性，遠程特殊，不定複數傷害
爆裂火焰--子彈	350P	　　　火屬性，遠程特殊
爆裂火焰--雙彈	350P*2	火屬性，遠程特殊，兩次傷害
噴射火焰--尾炎	190P	　　　火屬性，遠程特殊
噴射火焰--大貫焰	790P	　　　火屬性，遠程特殊
火焰拳	　　　　　　140P	　　　火屬性，近戰物理
肢體纏鬥　　　　	100P**	鬥屬性，近戰物理，不定複數傷害
創生化　　　　　	---	　　　啟動特殊能力『創生化』，全招式威力提高1000P
創生晶屏障	　　　---　　	威力1000P以下的傷害無效化，1000P以上每超過100P追加10%傷害
創生晶跳躍	　　　---　　	粒子化分解身體並還原成能量，在另一地重組能量的空間跳躍
創生晶劍	　　　600P	　　　無屬性，近戰物理
X覺醒	　　　　　　---	　　　啟動特殊能力『Ｘ覺醒』
X粒子充能　　　	---	　　　依充能時間提高物理招式威力，最多可再提高2000P，充能效果會依時間流逝
覺醒創生晶跳躍	---	　　　經過X或Y粒子充能後，創生跳躍的流程會被簡略，時間最低只需要不到原本的1/3

----------


## 奇比斯克

埃特大大!! 我一直想要找你!!!~ :jcdragon-want: ，沒想到看到這消息我也有點震驚，請看看我徵角色的地方 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55...』青獸偶像劇第一季-狼之樂園 
我看完龍族聯盟後，你真的寫得很好看 :jcdragon-drool: ，腦中已經有大概的偶像劇劇情，本來第三季想邀請你來拍戲，預計在2015年開播龍族聯盟2015(奇比版) 想徵求您同意的說，不過既然埃特版的龍族聯盟2小說要出現了，那我當然要拭目以待了 :jcdragon-want:   說不定也影響到第四季龍族聯盟2 海牙一族的劇情呢 :jcdragon-lick: 
懇請到時候第三季開徵角的時候一定要來報名喔>W<

----------


## 埃特

感謝回復
到時候我會參考看看

究竟龍盟2納休會繼續苦逼下去
還是....
就讓我們拭目以待吧(笑)

----------


## 奇比斯克

順便跟你說唷，在樂園的下面有個聊天室，希望你能進來，我們來聊一聊XDD，納休真的很不錯，很有榮幸在第四季讓牠登場
我打算在大學期間要把五季全寫完，就算當完四個月的兵役也要繼續寫完(非常認真)，就是因為埃特您還有某狼的支持，偶像劇才能順利推出，現在只寫到第一季的第十三話而已
請多多包涵啊，因為是今年暑假開播的，所以很奇怪的劇本式小說就這麼出現了，請埃特過目一下>W< http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55323-『青獸偶像劇』第一季　狼之樂園

----------


## 闇月之風

哈哈,沒想到坎特大自己跑過來了呢
從台論關站後有幾百年(?)就幾乎沒什麼碰面過了(雖然還有巴哈
其實我蠻想知道安迪的悲慘世界還有沒有繼續在寫下去(何

啊對了如果我沒說我是台論那個妄想的話坎特大應該不知道我是哪位吧? (雖然就算知道可能依然遺忘許久我這個小人物O_>O...

----------


## 埃特

沒有忘記啦!
真是好久不見了呢
閣下再怎麼說也是以前台論時代的長期讀者

時間總是流逝得令人難受

其實是一直有在寫
不過找不到可以發表的平台所以才沒公布

----------

